# Scolopendra hardwickei length



## Steven (Jul 24, 2008)

biggest one i've seen,
quite large _Scolopendra hardwickei_ specimen,
21 cm BL (without antennae or terminals)


----------



## JonathanF (Jul 24, 2008)

Who could ever believe? Another beautiful pede now @ Steven's place 

Looks amazing! Comparing with your other specimen, this one's a little different- terminal legs are more orange. Are these from the same locality? 

Also, the setup you keep it in, is it anything like it's natural enviroment? Any chance for a full setup-picture? And maybe a habitat picture if you have one? These _S. hardwickei_ must be addictive....


----------



## bengerno (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey Steven!

Congrats again, really impressive!
BTW nice job with the Photoshop!


----------



## Warrior (Jul 24, 2008)

Nice Asian PEDE


----------



## Steven (Jul 25, 2008)

JonathanF said:


> Also, the setup you keep it in, is it anything like it's natural enviroment? Any chance for a full setup-picture? And maybe a habitat picture if you have one? These _S. hardwickei_ must be addictive....


Hey Jonathan,
don't have any pictures of the actual habitat were it was found,
i can try to take some pictures of the enclosure if you want, but it's nothing special or much different then my other scolopendra-set-ups
i keep it on a mixture of pottingsoil and lime (the yellowish stuff  ) 
the only difference in keeping is that i try to stimulate the dry and wet seasons of the South-East India area, my specimen is from the area between Mysore,Bangalore and Madras, Pondicherry
it's a tropical wet/dry climate, with monsoons starting in October

distribution map Sc.hardwickei can be found here:
http://www.scolopendra.be/scolopendra_more.php?specie_id=34


----------



## wayne the pain (Jul 25, 2008)

Very nice Steven, i remember a long thread on these few years ago, few doubter's thought they weren't real. Amazing animal


----------



## -Exotic (Jul 25, 2008)

Nice species man these guys pack a punch of a bite watch out


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 26, 2008)

Wow, another painted one, hahahaha . 

Great looking centipede, Steven... It looks huge!!!! Also, how many did you receive this time? 

 phil.


----------



## german shepard (Jul 26, 2008)

*Where would you locate one of these to purchase?*

Nice looking ped, I am interested and would love to find one. Where did you find yours Steve? Below is a listing of my current Pede's, along with a nice assortment of Tarantula's as well.
I would appreciate any assistance if anyone knows of a seller in the US that has this Pede, Thanks Marty (german shepard)

Centipedes:
0.0.1 Scolopendra De Hanni Cherry Leg 8"
0.0.1 Scolopendra Species Giant Chinese 9” 
0.0.1 Scolopendra Chinese Tiger leg 6”
0.0.1 Scolopendra Thai Giant 8”
0.0.1 Scolopendra Species Giant Vietnamese 6” plus
0.0.1 Scolopendra Heros Heros 3” 
0.0.1 Scolopendra Heros Castanecips 5”
0.0.1 Scolopendra Heros Arizonensis 5”
0.0.1 Scolopendra Polymorpha 3”
0.0.1 Scolopendra Morsitans 3"


----------



## jettubes (Jul 26, 2008)

man sorry to say but that thing looks painted. there is bits of black on the segment next to the black one. i can also see bits of orange on the black colored segments. its hard to say weather its a hoax or not. it just looks to corny for my liking. but them again i could be wrong and it could just be the way its colors happen to be.


----------



## Steven (Jul 27, 2008)

jettubes said:


> man sorry to say but that thing looks painted. there is bits of black on the segment next to the black one. i can also see bits of orange on the black colored segments. its hard to say weather its a hoax or not. it just looks to corny for my liking. but them again i could be wrong and it could just be the way its colors happen to be.


no need for sorry, many people don't believe the colors of hardwickei,
you can read more in this old topic on my previous hardwickei  

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=100940


----------



## Steven (Jul 27, 2008)

bistrobob85 said:


> how many did you receive this time?


Hey Phil,
i never get many specimen, always just 1  

to everyone who's been mailing, asking me how to aquire these,
sorry can't help you guys out with Sc.hardwickei, i get these trough non-commercial channels.


----------



## bengerno (Jul 27, 2008)

Hi Steven,

Will you plan to breed them? (I hope you will! )
As I remember you had different color types of S. hardwicki (with minor differences like black head-orange head etc), are these pedes from different locations? Are they the same species?
How big is the enclosure, and how deep is the substrate?
Sorry for the lots of questiopns...


----------



## Androctonus_bic (Jul 27, 2008)

Now I have nothing to question. Just give to you the congratulation for get it again! It must be hard to do!

Thanks for the pictures. Good luck If you try to breed them.

Cheers
Carles


----------



## bistrobob85 (Jul 27, 2008)

jettubes said:


> man sorry to say but that thing looks painted. there is bits of black on the segment next to the black one. i can also see bits of orange on the black colored segments. its hard to say weather its a hoax or not. it just looks to corny for my liking. but them again i could be wrong and it could just be the way its colors happen to be.


Hahahahaha, again . 

Allright, Steven, one specimen at a time... but how big is the group now? When are you going to start getting productive with those ?

 phil.


----------



## dovii88 (Jul 27, 2008)

are these available in the hobby yet.this thing is nuts


----------



## SAn (Jul 28, 2008)

Awesome pede ofc 

That yellow lime substance.. What is it exactly?
Where do you get it from?

searched the net without success


----------



## bengerno (Jul 28, 2008)

dovii88 said:


> are these available in the hobby yet.this thing is nuts


Sadly no, just for the lucky ones as Steven.


----------



## Steven (Jul 29, 2008)

SAn said:


> That yellow lime substance.. What is it exactly?
> Where do you get it from?


ii'm sure Greece is full of it  , but maybe you call it differently
http://webzoom.freewebs.com/ruudendiana/Algemene%20plaatjes/Leemgrond.gif
is a kind of klay-substance, when it's wet it's muddy and soft,dark brown colored, when it's dry its hard as a rock,and more yellowish.
in Dutch it's "leemgrond" also have varieties like "Franse leemgrond" the more reddish substrate.



and i'm not that lucky, the previous hardwickei just died recently, i think 2 weeks before i got this one, so at this point i still only have 1, past year i had several dead on arrival, so really not that lucky  
so fingers crossed the next one is again a male, as the one on the picture i think is female. And breeding these is offcourse the main goal of getting them.
There's never been any reports on how Hardwickei pedelings look like, so def. something to work for


----------



## Galapoheros (Jul 29, 2008)

Good luck with that project, I would really like to see the plings!  Seems like you will make it happen sooner or later, closer and closer with every one you get.


----------



## SAn (Jul 29, 2008)

Ah, i get it now thanks Steven. 
Just trying to find more ways to completely eliminate possibilities of mites and mould. So far humus with charcoal dust seems to work but i am open in new horizons 

And yeah breeding those miracles would be nice. Cant wait for more pictures  

Dimitris


----------

